
W.H. Auden Wrote Poetry for a Beautiful Short Film About Running - helloworld
http://lithub.com/w-h-auden-wrote-poetry-for-a-beautiful-short-film-about-running/
======
hprotagonist
See also the charming "Night Mail" (1936):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHOHbTL3mpk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHOHbTL3mpk)

Auden and Benjamin Britten collaborated on what is surely the most talent-
heavy documentary about a postal service to exist.

~~~
ahdroit
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFYz5iiB620](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFYz5iiB620)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWzqTQgNYyw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWzqTQgNYyw)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSo2-xeTvb0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSo2-xeTvb0)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfvlCMA46q8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfvlCMA46q8)

Aphex Twin/ AFX - Nightmail

~~~
hprotagonist
Man, i have no idea what W. H. would've made of this! I did not know Aphex
Twin sampled this, though.

~~~
ahdroit
[https://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-galenson/ts-eliot-
john-...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-galenson/ts-eliot-john-lennon-
and_b_3676744.html) 1st half on that topic did not read.

------
danburbridge
Thanks for this, a lovely piece of film making. Reminds me of Jorgen Leth's "A
Sunday in Hell"

~~~
ahdroit
[http://www.ubu.com/film/niblock_movement.html](http://www.ubu.com/film/niblock_movement.html)
The Movement of People Working (1973-74) Director: Phill Niblock

